# where to buy mead in London? (shop)



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

as thread title.


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 3, 2009)

Gerry's, Old Compton Street

http://www.gerrys.uk.com/


Or Fortnum & Mason, though the former has more variety. In fact, Gerry's sells Lindisfarne mead, the finest in the country.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Borough Market sells it... I know where it's at in Brighton, if that's any help?


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Dec 3, 2009)

You're gonna need a time machine mate, set to 700AD.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

cool i am quite near Gerry's. i should have thought of there. going to make some mulled mead on christmas day.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

borough market does sell it, I think they have it in A Gold, near Spitalfields

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/a-gold-london


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2009)

jack's off licence on stroud green road.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> You're gonna need a time machine mate, set to 700AD.



mead is lovely


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

although Gerry's only seem to have one kind...


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> borough market does sell it, I think they have it in A Gold, near Spitalfields
> 
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/a-gold-london


will try there.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> mead is lovely



If you are a medieval peasant.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> If you are a medieval peasant.



I think water was around in 700ad as well, and wine


----------



## corporate whore (Dec 3, 2009)

marty21 said:


> borough market does sell it, I think they have it in A Gold, near Spitalfields
> 
> http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/a-gold-london


 
Think that's more of a bistro now.



rutabowa said:


> although Gerry's only seem to have one kind...


 
But it's the _best _


----------



## perplexis (Dec 3, 2009)

corporate whore said:


> Think that's more of a bistro now.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's the _best _


I find Lindisfarne mead a bit too sweet. Lurgashall make a fine selection, lots of differently aged meads, well worth checking out if one is a mead fan.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

will it be suitable for mulling?


----------



## perplexis (Dec 3, 2009)

rutabowa said:


> will it be suitable for mulling?


Yeah so long as you spice it firmly and use something to get through the sweetness, like a lot of brandy.
I imagine that would be tasty.


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

heating takes away the sweetness anyway though, the recipe i have asks to add sugar as well as spices.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2009)

Oooh, mulled mead, now _there's_ an idea  

And Gerry's is just down the road from work


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oooh, mulled mead, now _there's_ an idea


it is AWESOME.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2009)

You can also get it in National Trust shops and probably English Heritage shops if such a thing exists. Also, probably, in posh but old fashioned delicatessens, like the one in Dulwich which I can't afford to shop in, but walk past occasionally 

I know for a fact that you can get it in the Roots Posh Delicatessen Market Thing in the Wyevale Garden Centre in Bicester Avenue, if you are ever round that way. They do fantastic bread, too, and yummy chocolates, but it is extortionately expensive. They also give little samples out, if you hang around and look like you are a posh shopper.

Anyway, I digress and will stop now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2009)

House of Fraiser do it. I have bought it a few times in Croydon.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, House of Fraser - they like to think they are a posh delicatessen type place. I had forgotten about them


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2009)

what does it taste like? is it like a fortified wine or something


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah a bit. it tastes very sweet (well of honey really) with a alcohol burn.


----------

